# Pleasant Stroll



## OregonT3i (Sep 21, 2012)

I took this pic a few days ago near my house


----------



## HughGuessWho (Sep 21, 2012)

I really like the composition, repeating and leading lines. However, the leaning trees create tension to me. Is the horizon not level or is it just the trees on both sides leaning in towards the road?


----------



## haynie90 (Sep 21, 2012)

Love the picture, great composition, the tire treads in the lower right are distracting to me.


----------



## panblue (Sep 21, 2012)

Good one! I like the composition; it works nicely in monochrome.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2012)

I like the composition as well. Nicely-done!!!! Really_nicely_done!


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 21, 2012)

I like the dramatic lay of the lines. :thumbup:


----------



## OregonT3i (Sep 22, 2012)

I will edit this and see how it looks slightly rotated. The level on my tripod showed that everything was level when I took the pic.


----------



## Fred Berg (Sep 22, 2012)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 22, 2012)

"Tension" is an effect you should strive for in your photography. Definitely better than "boring"! And this is NOT boring, even though it is so simple in its composition. Good.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Sep 22, 2012)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> "Tension" is an effect you should strive for in your photography. Definitely better than "boring"! And this is NOT boring, even though it is so simple in its composition. Good.



I wouldn't go for tension in a picture that looks peaceful like the one posted. Peaceful does not equate to Boring, IMHO.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 22, 2012)

?


----------



## jaguaraz (Sep 22, 2012)

I very much like the picture.  Love the lines and overall composition.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow! As the crop posted by The_Traveler shows, this picture can stand up to even an extreme aspect ratio change! It is indeed a SOLID photo!


----------



## OregonT3i (Sep 22, 2012)

I really like the version by the traveler. Thank you for the suggestion. Did you change the aspect ratio to 16:9? I am going to have to do that now


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 22, 2012)

the original had two centers of interest that drew my eye - the black shadows that aren't intrinsically aprt of the total composition and the entire rest of the top that melds together beautifully.

It seemed natural to crop off the part that seemed disruptive.

Glad you liked it.


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 22, 2012)

Oooo nice!  I like the original!


----------



## Fred Berg (Sep 29, 2012)

I've nominated this image in the photo of the month thread.


----------

